# Pinar Del Rio Clasico Gordo Cigar Review - A Classy Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This spark plug of a cigar looks very dressed up with a pig-tailed head and ribboned foot. A nice Conn. shade wrapper that is very picky about R.H....

Read the full review here: Pinar Del Rio Clasico Gordo Cigar Review - A Classy Cigar


----------

